# Blue Tongue



## Craig66 (Jul 20, 2017)

I have a Eastern Blue Tongue female , does anyone know what breed of blue tongue they would put her too , if I was to breed with her.
Thanks.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 20, 2017)

Craig66 said:


> I have a Eastern Blue Tongue female , does anyone know what breed of blue tongue they would put her too , if I was to breed with her.
> Thanks.



Another eastern blue tongue  they have a wide variety of morphs avaliable including hypermelanistic (black blueys) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craig66 (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry kitty ,whats morphs mean and hypermelanistic mean sorry new to all this.
Thx


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ok your going to want to do heaps of research on breeding weights, breeding season, timing of pairings etc 
Morphs generally mean colour or pattern mutations so different colours than you would traditionally see 
Bluetonguelizard on Facebook (Joe Ball) would be a great person to talk to or at least give his page a good stalking haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craig66 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks kitty , I will look at fb page.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 20, 2017)

Craig66 said:


> Sorry kitty ,whats morphs mean and hypermelanistic mean sorry new to all this.
> Thx



This might help Craig 
https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/glossary-of-terms-and-abbreviations.31792/


----------



## Craig66 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey everyone , I a bit confused again as you seen in my last thread lol , when I bought this blue tongue the person I bought it off told me to get these light bulbs from Bunnings instead of buying heat lamps from pet retailers , it started to dawn on me over the few weeks that it doesn't seem right about these bulbs I don't think they priduce the heat that is required for the reptile so I went back to the red heat bulb that I got from the pet shop.
Any thoughts please would be much appreciated .


----------



## Craig66 (Jul 21, 2017)

Thx Stuart .


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 21, 2017)

I use the Bunnings globes just fine  
It's just a manner of getting the right wattage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craig66 (Jul 21, 2017)

Can you send me pic or information on the bulbs you use from Bunnings .
Thanks .


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 21, 2017)

https://www.bunnings.com.au/philips-100w-clear-edison-screw-r80-reflector-globe-2-pack_p7010017
Also available in 75 watt.


----------



## Craig66 (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 22, 2017)

How about getting hold of a book called keeping and breeding Austalian Lizards by a guy named Mike Swan, it will give you all the information you need before you go out and buy any more Lizards or equipment, better for you and better for the Lizards. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Craig66 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks Ron.


----------

